# Recipe Ideas For A Cascade Golden Harvest Kit & Bits



## chappo1970 (17/2/09)

AHB'ers,

Need your help please.
I have a 1.7kg can of Cascade Golden Harvest Lager goop that been haunting me... everytime I get close to it I make something else... <_< 

Anyway I thought I would bang something together tonight. I have on hand:

Caramalt 2kgs
Crystal 1kg
LDME 2kgs
BE2 2 kgs
Dex 1kg
Incing Sugar (That's here because Butters told me it would improve my brewing)  

Hops:
Cascades 180gr
Amo's ?gr
Cluster 100gr
Hallertau ?gr

Yeasties:
Safale US-05
Safale S-04
Saflager S-26


Cheers Boys and Ladies


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/09)

you could always just the boil the crap out of it and use it as a plain liquid malt addition. 

or throw a heap of stuff in there as a bastard lager. and dont forget the kitten extract 

edit:

ok something more useful
homebrand lager kit
750 g ldm
250 g dried wheat malt 
350 g dextrose
400 g caramunich malt grain
20 g chocolate grain 
12 g Hersbrucker hops @ 15 mins
10 g Tettnanger hops @ 15 mins
5 g Hersbrucker hops @ 5 mins
5 g Tettnanger hops @ 5 mins
5 g Hersbrucker hops @ 0-1 mins
5 g Tettnanger hops @ 0-1 mins
us -56 ale yeast
yeast pitched at about 16 -18 /c 

sub with cluster and hallertau. leave out the choc grain (maybe a bit of brown sugar?).


or this
*Kenzie Hop Ale* (i actually liked this one but you could belt up the hops somewhat)
1.7 kg tin draught 
500 g light dried malt 
400 g dextrose (sub 150g dex for LDME)
250 g maltodextrin 

20 g cluster hops @ 10 mins 
10g cascade hops @10min
15 g cluster hops @ 1 min 
10g cascade hops @1min

specialty grains 
250 g crystal 
150 g carapils 
bought up to 70C from cold water, then both steeped roughly 70/c for 1/2 hour then boiled for 10 mins before adding LDM and hops 
yeast safale -04 (could have used either us-56)
brew at 16-20C
OG 1.046, FG 1.014, 4.9%


----------



## chappo1970 (17/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> or throw a heap of stuff in there as a bastard lager. and dont forget the kitten extract



strangled Kitten extract :icon_drool2: plus mash a bit of 3 day old road kill... YUM!

Like the idea of an extract but just wanted something down and dirty?


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/09)

read my edit for a couple down and dirty good old fashioned K&K


----------



## chappo1970 (17/2/09)

*Kenzie Hop Draught eh?

*Got the grains
Got the hops
Got the fermentables

Simple 

CM2 your the business mate! Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/09)

umm yeah i edited out the draught as we all know draught is a method of serving not a style. kenzie hop ale. a nice simple hoppy ale. true to form as being simple good old fashioned K&K as it has maltodex and dex in there.


EdIT: aive edit out the 'bought up to 80C'. wtf was i thinking. steep at ~70C is plenty.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/2/09)

What about this?

*Kenzie Hop Ale* (i actually liked this one but you could belt up the hops somewhat)
1.7 kg tin lager goop
500 g light dried malt 
400 g dextrose (sub 150g dex for LDME)
250 g Icing Sugar (Keep Butters happy)

30 g cluster hops @ 20 mins 
20g cascade hops @10min
30 g cluster hops @ 1 min 
20g cascade hops @1min

specialty grains 
250 g crystal 
150 g carapils 
bought up to 74C from cold water, then both steeped roughly 70/c for 1/2 hour then boiled for 20 mins before adding LDM and hops 
yeast safale -04 (could have used either us-56)
brew at 16-20C
OG 1.046, FG 1.014, 4.9%


----------



## brettprevans (18/2/09)

yup looks good. nice and hoppy. you got a good bang of hops from the other one but being a bit of a hop head an increase is nice. nice casual drinking ale.


----------

